# New Large Scale show in Massachusetts! This is NOT ECLSTS!



## manimal (May 25, 2009)

From the Amherst Railway Society Newsletter. A new show called the Northeast Large Scale Train Show will be held on April 28 & 29, 2023 at the same venue as the Amherst RR Hobby show (All Scales) in Jan. This does NOT take the place of ECLSTS which is on April 14th and 15th.


----------



## Rufus (Jun 26, 2018)

Will live steam, butane or alcohol be allowed?


----------



## JoelB (Jan 3, 2008)

Unlikely. West Springfield fire marshal won't allow it indoors.


----------



## manimal (May 25, 2009)

Rufus said:


> Will live steam, butane or alcohol be allowed?


I have heard the fire marshal will not allow indoors but John may arrange for something outside.


----------



## JoelB (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm hoping to get over to Palmer on Saturday to speak with John about their plans for a large-scale outdoor layout on their property. I plan to bring up the topic of live steam for the new track, with the hopes that this will allowed for. As to the April show, I'll ask about whether there's a portable track available among the ARS membership that can be set up outside. After all, the Big E management allowed for a full-sized Maine two-footer to run outdoors at the Railroad Hobby Show a few years ago!


----------



## JoelB (Jan 3, 2008)

John and I spoke for well over half an hour this morning (Saturday, 11/12), and he showed me where they plan to put in the garden railway. It's essentially flat and has to be the better part of an acre -- although local planning and zoning rules might make the actual available space a little smaller. A 7 1/4" gauge loop of track occupied the space before. And live steam is definitely going to be part of the plan, there are Society members (and others who have been consulted from outside) who are in favor of it.

As John explained it, the big issue for having live steam at the established Railway Hobby Show every January was crowd density -- too many people too close together for safety. He implied that the fire marshal might take a more favorable view for the April show, which theoretically wouldn't have the same sized crowds. Nothing's definite yet, so there's time to lobby ARS. Watch this space!


----------



## Paul A. Torrey (Jan 6, 2008)

Very excited to hear about this show. Been missing the ECLSTS in York. And with the manufacturers there, it will be a great show to attend. Thanks for posting.


----------

